# Dart frog plants



## Fletch1988 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have arranged to purchase 2 bumblebee darts and an 18" cube exo and have to drive 50 mile to fetch it and 50 back any way any advice on the plants compatable with darts please


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

anything from Just Airplants, www.dartfrogs.com or rainforest vivs will be safe. 

personally I use just air plants as their stock is ace. 

Jay


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

There are hundreds of safe plants you could use. 

Fittonia makes a nice, colourful ground cover plant.
Prayer plants form a sort of canopy with their largish leaves, creating a sort of shady area under them - my D. tinctorius love to spend time in that area of the tank.
Pothos, creeping fig, or wandering jew will all be quick growing climbing/creeping plants.
Bromeliads will create little water pools which are important for some darts if thinking of breeding, and can be mounted further up the tank to give some cover higher up. Other air plants such as tillandsia work well for this purpose too.

As said, plants from any of those shops mentioned above will be safe.


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Rainforest vivs plants are superb, so to are Dartfrogs. I've not bought from Just Airplants but they look good. If you decide on Tillandsia, make sure the ones you choose are suitable for a dartfrog viv.

Beaniebopps suggestions sound spot on, I also like cissus and Anthurium for the background and I've got a species of begonia in the foreground which is lovely (cant remember the name though sorry).


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

aberreef said:


> Rainforest vivs plants are superb, so to are Dartfrogs. I've not bought from Just Airplants but they look good. If you decide on Tillandsia, make sure the ones you choose are suitable for a dartfrog viv.
> 
> Beaniebopps suggestions sound spot on, I also like cissus and Anthurium for the background and I've got a species of begonia in the foreground which is lovely (cant remember the name though sorry).


Bear in mind that many Tillandsia atually come from arid areas so are not suitable for tropical vivs (they will rot). All of the soft grren leaved varieties will work and one or two of the more arid plants can adapt. If you want to go with airplants I'd be more than happy to advise on suitable species. Most other tank-type Broms will work well


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Justairplants, good to see you post here, I had no idea:2thumb: 
Is there any chance you could post a list of some suitable species for us all please. I for one would be interested in a few.

Thanks
Huw


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

whilst justairplants, rainforest vivs and dartfrog all do great plants

your lack of knowledge about these distributors or common plants kept with dart frogs would lead me to believe you need to do *allot* more reading before purchasing any darts :2thumb:

If of course you are asking now setting up the viv and getting the frogs at a much later date i apologise for my assumptions


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> whilst justairplants, rainforest vivs and dartfrog all do great plants
> 
> your lack of knowledge about these distributors or common plants kept with dart frogs would lead me to believe you need to do *allot* more reading before purchasing any darts :2thumb:
> 
> If of course you are asking now setting up the viv and getting the frogs at a much later date i apologise for my assumptions


It sounds to me like he's getting the darts and the exo at the same time. Let's not jump to conclusions though, it's possible to use such an invention called "plastic plants" while he finds out about having a fully planted setup......


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

*!*



ronnyjodes said:


> It sounds to me like he's getting the darts and the exo at the same time. Let's not jump to conclusions though, it's possible to use such an invention called "plastic plants" while he finds out about having a fully planted setup......


if you speak to most dart keepers they will stress the importance of having the correct set up.Moving is a very stressful time for frogs and if they are then put into less than ideal conditions this can cause many problems.

It will make life far easier if the op just sets the viv up asap


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

Can dart frog vivs have expanding foam shaped to how you want it, with epiweb and moss covering it and use plastic plants or wandering jew? (Just doing research on possibilities)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

iwantacrestie said:


> Can dart frog vivs have expanding foam shaped to how you want it, with epiweb and moss covering it and use plastic plants or wandering jew? (Just doing research on possibilities)


Check this out: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice one ron ill check that one abit later  planning on expanding foam terrain with a little pool in a corner and obviously sealed with epoxy but would it be ok to put a submersible heater in the water to keep humidity and temps up?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

iwantacrestie said:


> Nice one ron ill check that one abit later  planning on expanding foam terrain with a little pool in a corner and obviously sealed with epoxy but would it be ok to put a submersible heater in the water to keep humidity and temps up?


Read the thread first- there are all kinds of useful hints and tips on there.


----------



## Fletch1988 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Reading*

If. You read the message properly its a premade set up with 2 darts ill submit pics later i have 2 bromlaids in there and some other plants


----------

